# Facebook CPU/Memory Leak



## sn0n (Mar 28, 2012)

Anyone else have problems with the official facebook app? Since getting my phone, Pre- and Post- Rooting, and flashing various roms, the facebook app always brings my DroidX to a crawl after 5 minutes, and never snaps out of it, reboots, clearing cache, etc.. Nothing seems to fix, anyone have any ideas or suggestions? (Facebook account has approx 200 contacts, not a large number by any means)

Edit: so when trying my second / test account (1 contact) it works seemlessly... 
Suggestions? (Axe some friends? LoL)


----------



## sn0n (Mar 28, 2012)

seems memory / processor is still sucking up a bit for 1contact...
Ideas?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Don't use the official app. Its coded terribly, that's about all there is to it. Its stuck on one contact with me plenty of times, and sometimes it'll go through but be super-slow and suck up like 50% of the battery in just a couple hours. It works well on stock, that's about it. Use a third-party app (I hear good things about Friendcaster - I just don't use one anymore, not much point for me as I don't use Facebook much)


----------



## sn0n (Mar 28, 2012)

This happened on Stock Pre-Rooted as well..
Tried Friendcaster (Even baught pro), Tweakdeck, fast for facebook, Seesmic... they all have interface issues, dont show images correctly, no contact integration, etc...
Really looking to troubleshoot the official app and fix the core issue (just like having to install go sms for a mms fix, just add the apn), instead of worse alternatives, i've been using the fb.me site in the browser for the most part..


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

sn0n said:


> This happened on Stock Pre-Rooted as well..
> Tried Friendcaster (Even baught pro), Tweakdeck, fast for facebook, Seesmic... they all have interface issues, dont show images correctly, no contact integration, etc...
> Really looking to troubleshoot the official app and fix the core issue (just like having to install go sms for a mms fix, just add the apn), instead of worse alternatives, i've been using the fb.me site in the browser for the most part..


Haxsync is a good replacement for fb contact sync. It even adds fb status changes on your contact app.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

sn0n said:


> Really looking to troubleshoot the official app and fix the core issue (just like having to install go sms for a mms fix, just add the apn), instead of worse alternatives, i've been using the fb.me site in the browser for the most part..


Thats the problem, the official app is a train wreck. The only way to "fix the core issue" is to scrap the fb app and write it all over from scratch.


----------



## sn0n (Mar 28, 2012)

thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

The official app is notorious for just being a piece across all platforms. Kinda crazy. Haxsync is brilliant though.

Sent from my CM9 Droid X


----------

